# Baritone tries singing High C



## Swedishguy27 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello

I am a baritone who have begun training on that high c. It is a difficult note to reach. I try not to strain and open my mouth more wide.

https://vocaroo.com/i/s0899sgyCEZ2


----------



## Swedishguy27 (Jul 13, 2017)

How does it sound?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Swedishguy27 said:


> How does it sound?


put more "cry" into the voice to give it that "ping" quality and it will sound better. honestly, I would suggest starting as nasal as possible and working backward from there. it's impressive that you could hit it though


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Swedishguy27 said:


> How does it sound?


Go and be market worker or something. You never will be a singer.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Go and be market worker or something. You never will be a singer.


Could join the ten tenors...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Could join the ten tenors...


Not even pass it trough the chorus contest.


----------



## Swedishguy27 (Jul 13, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Not even pass it trough the chorus contest.


Ok thanks you are so gifted at giving compliments


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Keep as a baritone.


----------



## Swedishguy27 (Jul 13, 2017)

Burroughs said:


> Keep as a baritone.


What do you mean? A baritone can also hit high c if he wants.


----------



## Swedishguy27 (Jul 13, 2017)

second attempt i tried hitting a d5 at the end failed hehe.

Do i sound like a tenor or baritone?

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ajtzqKZBhT


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Swedishguy27 said:


> second attempt i tried hitting a d5 at the end failed hehe.
> 
> Do i sound like a tenor or baritone?
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ajtzqKZBhT


Neither. Pugg is right. No vocal teacher would ever allow you to do that to your voice. That's yelling, not singing. If you don't learn the difference, you'll never be a singer.


----------



## Swedishguy27 (Jul 13, 2017)

Well to me it sounds good and it sounds like opera i am not yelling.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Swedishguy27 said:


> What do you mean? A baritone can also hit high c if he wants.


I have no idea why a baritone would want to hit a high C. Leave it to the tenors. Pay attention to Woodduck!


----------



## Swedishguy27 (Jul 13, 2017)

DavidA said:


> I have no idea why a baritone would want to hit a high C. Leave it to the tenors. Pay attention to Woodduck!


Do i sound like a tenor or baritone?

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ajtzqKZBhT


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Pay attention to Woodduck!


Would you mind if I framed that and hung it on the wall?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Swedishguy27 said:


> Do i sound like a tenor or baritone?
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1ajtzqKZBhT


What you sound like is someone being robbed at knifepoint in a dark alley.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> What you sound like is someone being robbed at knifepoint in a dark alley.


It's really said actually , he keeps trying and it just don't work.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Would you mind if I framed that and hung it on the wall?


Ah the one time we agree? :tiphat:


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

*Swedishguy27*, Take no notice of these jealous people your basic voice is fine just a little time spent with a tutor will work wonders.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> *Swedishguy27*, Take no notice of these jealous people your basic voice is fine just a little time spent with a tutor will work wonders.


Jealous of what, you must be joking.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> *Swedishguy27*, Take no notice of these jealous people your basic voice is fine just a little time spent with a tutor will work wonders.


I have to admit, I've never seen peeps on this forum be that savage before. I kind of assumed they were joking XD


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Jealous of what, you must be joking.


It is very similar to the singing that I hear when I inadvertently hear Wagner


----------



## Byron (Mar 11, 2017)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I have to admit, I've never seen peeps on this forum be that savage before. I kind of assumed they were joking XD


The truth hurts. If that's singing I never want to hear singing again.



Dan Ante said:


> It is very similar to the singing that I hear when I inadvertently hear Wagner


Actual opera singers sound nothing like that, and could only possibly resemble that to someone who never listens to opera.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Byron said:


> Actual opera singers sound nothing like that, and could only possibly resemble that to someone who never listens to opera.


Actually when performing Wagner they sound exactly like that to me...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Byron said:


> The truth hurts. If that's singing I never want to hear singing again.
> 
> Actual opera singers sound nothing like that, and could only possibly resemble that to someone who never listens to opera.


Spot on in your first post, welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I think a bit more diplomacy wouldn't go amiss in a first post of course that is just IMO


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It's not his first post , he was a tenor first several time the same question and he just don't get it.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> It's not his first post , he was a tenor first several time the same question and he just don't get it.


I was referring to Byron, his comment 'the truth hurts' is just plain wrong, it is dependent upon the way it is put into words you can be nasty or nice...the choice was his and was nasty.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> It is very similar to the singing that I hear when I inadvertently hear Wagner


Listen to these, but not inadvertantly:











See? It's the thing called singing.

I recommend listening to music advertantly.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> Listen to these, but not inadvertantly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really would prefer not to but thanks for your concern.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> I really would prefer not to but thanks for your concern.


You're welcome. Now if we can just get Swedishguy27 to listen, he might recognize the error of his ways and humbly seek out a voice teacher.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ah, this is the kind of voice you want to hear in a silent film.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> You're welcome. Now if we can just get Swedishguy27 to listen, he might recognize the error of his ways and humbly seek out a voice teacher.


See my first post. ...
My mistake it was post #19 and was as follows:

_Swedishguy27, Take no notice of these jealous people your basic voice is fine just a little time spent with a tutor will work wonders. _


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> See my first post. ...
> My mistake it was post #19 and was as follows:
> 
> _Swedishguy27, Take no notice of these jealous people your basic voice is fine just a little time spent with a tutor will work wonders. _


I know you want vindication here, but...are you a singer or a voice teacher? I thought not. I was the first of those, and I would not, on the basis of what we've heard here, presume to offer a judgment like this. Swedishguy27's "basic voice" may or may not be "just fine," depending on how long he's been abusing it. This sort of forced bellowing can ruin a voice quickly, and, depending partly on his age and resilience, if he has been engaging in this sort of craziness for long under the illusion that it's proper singing he will likely need far more than a "little time" to work those "wonders." Thus I would suggest singing lessons, as well as exposure to singers of the highest quality and reputation, but would offer no reassurances about his fine equipment or miracles to come.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Woodduck, I am not seeking vindication at all.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> It is very similar to the singing that I hear when I inadvertently hear Wagner


Well this comment is worse than anything I heard on that recording, that's for certain.

Swedish, I would need to hear you sing an aria in a better quality recording to offer any advice.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Woodduck, I am not seeking vindication at all.


I apologize if I've misunderstood your motive for repeating a post. What was your reason?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> Well this comment is worse than anything I heard on that recording, that's for certain.
> 
> Swedish, I would need to hear you sing an aria in a better quality recording to offer any advice.


He post it twice before when he was a tenor.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Why has this thread gone viral? Do you really think it is worth all this long winded talk about someone singing one line of opera notes? I think the OP has definitely gotten the message.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Why has this thread gone viral? Do you really think it is worth all this long winded talk about someone singing one line of opera notes? I think the OP has definitely gotten the message.


Either he's bloody serious or he's the "joker"


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Why has this thread gone viral? Do you really think it is worth all this long winded talk about someone singing one line of opera notes? I think the OP has definitely gotten the message.


Don't call them opera notes. You'll only encourage him.

What motivates my own "long-winded talk" is the fact that there really are plenty of people who think that loud wobbly bellowing is what opera is supposed to sound like. There are people on the world's stages whose singing encourages this misconception.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Don't call them opera notes. You'll only encourage him.
> 
> What motivates my own "long-winded talk" is the fact that there really are plenty of people who think that loud wobbly bellowing is what opera is supposed to sound like. There are people on the world's stages whose singing encourages this misconception.


Do you really think we're going to change them? Have you ever seen some of the contestants on American Idol?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Do you really think we're going to change them? Have you ever seen some of the contestants on American Idol?


Good points. There's no hope. Farewell, cruel world.


----------

